
Alienware Area-51m as Portable Desktop Replacement - djblond
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Alienware-Area-51m-i9-9900K-RTX-2080-Laptop-Review.414667.0.html
======
djblond
Even though this is marketed as a gaming laptop I thought it might also be of
interest to some of the readers here because of having similar performance to
a full desktop, while still being portable.

See also [http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/official-
alienware-a...](http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/official-alienware-
area-51m-owners-lounge.826831/) (700+ pages already)

I hope it's okay to post this, didn't find any previous thread about it.

